# New Pics after K&N, tune, boost guage install, and RS badges relocated



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I like what you did with the RS badges! Where did you T in for vac/boost reading?


----------



## Snoball (Mar 30, 2012)

valve cover looks pimp!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> I like what you did with the RS badges! Where did you T in for vac/boost reading?


Thank you! At the black line with the green stripe.. forget what its called. There's a write-up on here I actually followed to do it. Fairly easy process to do!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Snoball said:


> valve cover looks pimp!


Thanks! haha


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Thank you! At the black line with the green stripe.. forget what its called. There's a write-up on here I actually followed to do it. Fairly easy process to do!



I dont know if he used the write up that i used but the one that i used the thread is called boost gauge and read through it and it is on one of the last pages. i have installed a couple gauges and i have it down to a science. if you have any questions feel free to ask me!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That's the one. I was meaning to find the thread and post it, but had other things to do.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the rs badge locations, what did you use to hold the front on with.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That's the one. I was meaning to find the thread and post it, but had other things to do.



heres the link to the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/3560-boost-gauge.html if you have any questions just ask me and ill be more than happy to help you!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

thekevin said:


> I like the rs badge locations, what did you use to hold the front on with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


Lol.. well i tried to line up the badge with as much honeycomb coverage as possible. I used emblem adhesive from advance auto. Good stuff! Handles wind, heat, and water very well. For the front i just squeezed out a little excess so the emblem attaches to the inside walls of the honeycomb too, if that makes sense lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahh good call bubby. Good thread for reference.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks man I thought it was a good idea to help some people out if they are trying to do the same thing


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I want my RS badge on the grille too, but plan to replace the stock grille and haven't came up with a good way to attach the RS to the new grille...still working on it though. You did a great job, that badge is sweet on the grille like that!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got that code too, after my K&N install. What tune did you do?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

hey how much was the boost guage, all parts necessary and install?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks nice. The SRI should be red or black to keep with the color combo though 


Also, as a side note, be careful of speeding at night. Since your boost gauge is separate from your instrument cluster[not hidden by the top of the steering wheel], cops can see that at night and are more likely to pull you over/watch you closely.

Had a friend who hooked his boost gauge up to a battery to burn out the lights so he wouldn't get targeted at night in his WRX. They still work fine, you just cant see them at night anymore.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

The total gauge install cost around 50 if that I had most of the parts


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Am I missing something? Why is your engine red?!?!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

gman19 said:


> I want my RS badge on the grille too, but plan to replace the stock grille and haven't came up with a good way to attach the RS to the new grille...still working on it though. You did a great job, that badge is sweet on the grille like that!


Thanks! Wasn't hard at all


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nobody said:


> I've got that code too, after my K&N install. What tune did you do?


Trifecta. I was thinking the tune was causing the code, not the intake. Unless i'm wrong?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

bwerrett said:


> hey how much was the boost guage, all parts necessary and install?


Got my kit off ebay for $35. Everything needed, even mount.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Am I missing something? Why is your engine red?!?!


Lol.. I painted the valve cover


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I gotta figure out how to multi-quote.. lol!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I gotta figure out how to multi-quote.. lol!


click the quote + button next to reply with Quote for each reply that you want to respond to. Then click reply with quote on the last post you want to reply to, and you will have a good multi quote response.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Geez.. that button is staring me in the face too.. :idiot: Thanks Smurf. Lol.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nobody said:


> I've got that code too, after my K&N install. What tune did you do?


I just talked to Vince at Trifecta. It is actually the intake. What's happening is air is sneaking(skewing) past the MAF sensor, causing the lean code, because the computer is only supplying fuel for what's been metered. He working on adjusting the tune now i believe  Great guy..


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The base map that hes got set up for the 1.4 liter is likely for the 2011 Cruze, the K&N SRI isnt CARB Legal for the 2012 Cruze yet, check the K&N website. Not that the filter is going to change, but its not legal at the dealer without the correct sticker. Which is a bummer, Im waiting myself.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> The base map that hes got set up for the 1.4 liter is likely for the 2011 Cruze, the K&N SRI isnt CARB Legal for the 2012 Cruze yet, check the K&N website. Not that the filter is going to change, but its not legal at the dealer without the correct sticker. Which is a bummer, Im waiting myself.


Just got my revised tune in the inbox! Going to install it first thing in the morning then off to the mustang dyno at school! Thank god I got it.. I was getting worried about running it hard on the dyno with lean conditions. Now hopefully it will will even out and I can get some results! Will post when I get them


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Let me know so I can get one. Although the guy that lost his tranny in his stock car with 1500 miles shifting at 2200 RPM has me worried the tranny and the axles may be "made of glass" when it comes to these cars.

Although, I do have an Eco, so we already have different gearing.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Couldn't get paper to print so I don't have proof, but I got 153whp and 181wtq with a 15.78 1/4 mile run(shitty reaction, .478. First time so its ok).


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Got my kit off ebay for $35. Everything needed, even mount.



Which kit was it if ya don't mind us asking?

EDIT: -

I think I found it. The Revo Kit on eBay?

I saw the writeup on how to wire it, but how did you mount yours? Screw it on or what?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats it, and screwed it yes.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Thats it, and screwed it yes.


I just bought one as well. Might need your help on the install. Never felt with one. Lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

I request an automatic update with a how-to on the Valve cover. NOW! Seriously though, do you simply unbolt it or is there torque specs? Is it just a plastic cover or is it the actual valve cover. I have been wanting to do this but worried about possible torque specs. Thanks


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Its just a rocker cover. Just remove your sparkplug cover, unclip coilpacks, remove coils carefully, undo.any lines to rocker cover like pcv etc. Undo rocker cover. clean/paint cover, then clean the gasket and mounting surfaces, add some gasket goo and place back on. Repeat all procedures backwards and voila


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Pandashh said:


> I request an automatic update with a how-to on the Valve cover. NOW! Seriously though, do you simply unbolt it or is there torque specs? Is it just a plastic cover or is it the actual valve cover. I have been wanting to do this but worried about possible torque specs. Thanks


What is painted, yes its the valve cover(rocker cover, cam cover, whatever one may call it). The ECOTEC cover pops off. Took ignition module and plugs out, removed the cover, tapped each bolt and insert out of the cover, and scuffed and painted. I forget what the torque spec is, but as long as you snug the bolts good and in a spiral motion starting in the center, you'll be just fine. The valve cover is not as critical to tighten under specs as you would with a cylinder head, but make sure the bolts are tight enough without cranking the **** out of them lol.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's SI's exact instruction for installing cam cover:








Tighten the 15 camshaft cover bolts in a sequence as shown to  *8 N·m (71 lb in)*.​


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

How did you do the valve cover?! and How did you get the badges on your front grille?!!?

edit: wow im dumb, if I read the thread I'd see how to do the valve cover.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> How did you do the valve cover?! and How did you get the badges on your front grille?!!?
> 
> edit: wow im dumb, if I read the thread I'd see how to do the valve cover.


:signlol: Good save haha, at least you caught it before we did


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

what gauge is that i like that one for the boost..


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Lol.. I painted the valve cover


how hard was it to paint the valve cover? i am looking to paint the part you left black ( unaware of the name )


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

your RS pakage didnt come with the 18 inch ltz wheel ?




OnlyTaurus said:


> Here are some new pics. Hope you like them. :th_coolio:
> 
> Got the K&N SRI, boost guage, and the tune last weekend. The tune is very nice, although i've gotten a lean code already . So i'm trying to hold off until an advised tune arrives. Anyways here is a pic of the new engine bay. Posted on CT's facebook too so i'm sure some have seen it already.
> View attachment 5146
> ...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> your RS pakage didnt come with the 18 inch ltz wheel ?


Doesn't work like that in the US. The LTZ wheel is rare since it's only available on the LTZ (RS or not).


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> how hard was it to paint the valve cover? i am looking to paint the part you left black ( unaware of the name )


It's called the ignition shield. it covers your module. And that part will be extremely simple, it just clips on and off. Just be sure to wash it good and scuff it up a little bit so the paint doesnt run.



Greasemonkey2012 said:


> your RS pakage didnt come with the 18 inch ltz wheel ?


Yeah, just as Sunline said, the 18"s are only available on the LTZ Trim. The 2LT gets 17's, the 1LT gets 16's, the Eco gets 17's, and the LS gets steelie 16's.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> It's called the ignition shield. it covers your module. And that part will be extremely simple, it just clips on and off. Just be sure to wash it good and scuff it up a little bit so the paint doesnt run.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just as Sunline said, the 18"s are only available on the LTZ Trim. The 2LT gets 17's, the 1LT gets 16's, the Eco gets 17's, and the LS gets steelie 16's.


Oh didn't know that ya in Canada it come with the RS package on my lt 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

